# alot of mullet



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

My dad and I went out to our ''secret location'' this morning and did pretty good. The silver mullet were all over the place, we caught around 30 but threw back the smaller ones. We did not see any row mullet at all I think they started there migration, does anyone know where they are? thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know where they are but its my "secret location"


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

shhhhh no one tells lmao


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

i now years ago they used to gather in the canals in ONO island while rowing. We used to clean house there. Have to admit I am still skeptical about eating local fish though. Maybe I will get over it soon


----------

